# Advice on purchasing donor sperm



## holteender1983 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

Firstly I'm new to this whole forum thing so apologies if my etiquette is wrong on any level. 

I had been in a same sex relationship for 12 years when me and my fiancee decided to start the ball rolling on fertility treatment. There was no massive rush as were both 29 and so we opted for using an NHS facility, Birmingham Women's Hospital. I was going to be conceiving and after a long hard year of going through the whole process of tests and finding a donor etc we finally got the all clear in September to start trying. All my tests results were fine, the only problem being my progesterone levels were a little low and very slightly irregular periods (a mixture of 26 day and 28 day cycles). We were advised to go for stimulated IUI. 

In October I found out my fiancee was seeing someone else. After having a year to get used to the idea of becoming a Mom I have decided I still want to proceed with the treatment. The reason for us using a registered facility was because we were not due to get married until 2016 and therefore for us both to appear on the birth certificate it was our only option except adoption with we didn't want. As that is no longer and issue for me I am seeking advice on how to bypass a clinic and defer to home insemination. Money is not the be all and end all but looking at my situation and being a single parent I would much rather save the money I would use on trying at a clinic for further down the line if I were lucky enough to fall pregnant. We had great difficulty finding a donor in the first place due to ethnicity. I am mixed race and would rather a mixed race or black caribbean donor. Any advise on the process would be gratefully received, I have done plenty of reading on various websites but I find it far easier to hear from someone who is in the same position or has been. 

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

I have no direct experience to help you with your query but I think you will have more luck posting in the LGBT board, I was going to move your post there but then I thought the singles board might be a good shout too

Most ladies on the donor thread are using a clinic for donor egg/sperm ivf but you will find many ladies on the other boards who have done home insem

I'm a donor egg patient myself and have also had a break up during this journey, good on you for following your dream! 

L x


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi

If you go to the single women threads and cryos threads I am sure you'll find lots of answers and will be in a good place to ask questions.

😄


----------

